# Hello from North GA



## Mrsslopok1003 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello to all TAM members! Thanks for letting me join. My name is Carey, I live in North GA, born and raised. I am married, have been for 11 years, together 17 years total. We have 2 daughters, ages 15 & 17. My husband and I met when my oldest was 10 months old. He adopted her once we were married. He's the only Daddy she knows. My baby girl is ours together, his only biological child. I work full-time, as well as my husband. We both enjoy NFL football and love our Dallas Cowboys! I can't wait to get to know everyone and get started in the group!

Carey


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. Hope to see you around the forums!


If you are using your real name and a photo of yourself, I suggest you change that. It's best to be anonymous here.

Just let me know what user name you want and I'll change it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Welcome to TAM. Hope to see you around the forums!
> 
> 
> If you are using your real name and a photo of yourself, I suggest you change that. It's best to be anonymous here.
> ...


Hah!

Elegirl, is the only one who gets to do this. Only she has this privilege, she gets to show her real image; except for those 'crystal clear' shoes, those will be mine, one day!


I will take them from her, one day coming!


Circe....


----------



## Aries04C (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Carey. It's nice to meet you and hopefully we can all help you in TAM.


----------

